
Ask HN: From your experience, is Google Ads good? - AliBoukeroui
Hello Everyone,<p>The past few days we launched our project Frontendor UI Library, and so far we earned $3.1K after it was published in Hacker News, which is very good for us, but this will not be enough to last long.<p>So we decided to do advertising campaigns in Google Ads, and as a start we will spend $1000, but we are a little hesitant how we should do that.<p>Do you have any advice or experiences that can help us?<p>This is our site so you have an idea what we are selling now : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;frontendor.com<p>Thank You.
======
kooshball
yes definitely. google ads and other marketing channels are a known and well
established path to growth. knowing how to run them is however not trivial and
you're not guaranteed results. in general the key things to keep in mind are
1. focus getting actual results aka try CPA campaigns. optimize for cost per
lead or cost per signups that's actually closely ties to your business. 2. you
must have great creatives that are enticing. 3. target your audience very
carefully. be as narrow as you can to start. extra important on fb. 4. for
google use the right keywords. once your main keywords are performing well
look to expand to adjacent ones.

~~~
AliBoukeroui
Hello,

I was reviewing google ads steps to create campaign. Yes! everything you said
is really important.

Thank you so much.

------
helph67
You need a gimmick, something that will remind your potential audience about
you at the RIGHT time.

Real life example: A firm selling paper to printers advertised by handing out
self-adhesive (flourescent paper) football fixtures to printer's purchasing
officers. Most times it would be stuck on the wall next to the guy. That was
exactly what we wanted to happen!

Perhaps you could provide a free VERY useful desktop app?

~~~
AliBoukeroui
Thank you so much.

------
Nextgrid
I'd be skeptical if ads worked for a developer-focused product. Most people
hate ads and developers are skilled enough to mitigate the issue with ad-
blockers and similar solutions.

~~~
giantg2
Yeah, I run a Pi-hole.

